
Private Dutch phone calls end up in the hands of an Australian software firm - fukusa
http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2016/09/private-telephone-conversations-and-online-chats-between-thousands-of-dutch-nationals-have-ended-up-in-the-hands-of-an-australian-software-company/
======
Rafert
Here's the link to the original source in English:
[http://www.volkskrant.nl/tech/thousands-of-private-
communica...](http://www.volkskrant.nl/tech/thousands-of-private-
communications-fallen-into-hands-of-tech-company~a4386297/)

------
pawadu
> Vodafone told the Volkskrant it did not ‘collaborate’ with Appen. Appen said
> in a statement if it does collect data, it does so with the permission of
> ‘participants’. The company said it does not collaborate with ‘telecom
> companies’...

So basically Vodafone should sue Appen to see where this rabbit hole leads?

